# Campers Inn Of Kingston



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

This is an edited version of the original post, edited for clarity. Saturday morning, 3-24, I went to Campers in to Meet Anand and Nicole (Mainecamper) and Judi and Kathy (Wolfwood) for Mainecampers PDI. Mainecamper is the proud owner of a Brand spankin' new Outback 27RSS. And she is a beaut!

We had a very good time and did discover a couple minor problems. Specifically a stripped, headless screw on the rear bumper cover and an asthetic touch up to the LP tank cover that had some reliefs cut out to accomodate the Blue Ox Weight Distibution System chain levers. The service tech's from Campers Inn did a very thorough job in my opinion. As Judi, Kathy and I stood back listened and watched.

Tony Vitone (Vi-Tone silent e) was Anand and Nicoles' salesperson and was the person I had recommended to them. A burly guy, he is all business with a New England dry sense of humor. And a pretty straight shooter.

Tony and indeed the rest of the sales and service people have heard a good deal about Outbackers.com. Apparently the site and info provided on this site has come up a fair amount of times. The service people doing the PDI were pretty surprised to see that Mainecamper had a entourage of knowlegable people standing behind them. If they felt any pressure they didn't show it.

Tony, pulled me aside before Judi, Kathy, Anand and Nicole showed up and wanted to speak to me about posting something on Outbackers in relation to a Meet-and-Greet or Wine and Cheese event for area Outbackers owners. He thought that taking an evening, emptying the show room of the variety of brands and putting Outbacks in instead, and inviting owners in for a get together would be a nice thing to do.

I was set aback. Wow. Hold an event for us? Invite current owners in? A Showroom Rally! I told him that I would post something about it and see what the interest level would be and get back to him. Wolfwood arrived and I explained what was just related and they thought also this was a great idea.

Meeting again with Tony Wolfwood even suggested that they could bring in Puff set her up in normal campground fashion so that if people interested in seeing an Outback decked out could get an appreciation between how they look off-the-lot and in use. I thought that was a great Idea as well and am giving serious consideration to bringing my own down and setting things up including Add-A-Room.

So the question posed is, would there be interest in Outback Owners attending a meet and greet at Campers Inn for owners and people interested in owning. Wolfwood and I are both interested anyway.

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just a side note, we met two more new Outback owners on Saturday and told them of the site. Hopefully they will join in! I did mention the Danforth Bay rally and offered a freindly invite. It was a good day for buying a new Outback! That's for sure!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Delicate subject.....

I m gonna say it but not meant maliciously....Whats in it for the ones that show up? Are we camping one night in a parking lot? Are we being used to help advertise for them and help meet and greet potential customers? Specifics need to be spelled out.

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

John,

My understanding is that this is an appreciation function for area Outback owners focused on owners that have bought from Campers Inn of Kingston. Additionally (*IF* Campers Inn made this thing public and invited potential buyers) this would give the opportunity to those who are looking to buy an Outback to talk to owners and get our opinions.

Now that being said, I am not going to be used to promote a dealership. This Idea was presented as an appreciation thing for owners.

And for additional clarity what Tony was suggesting was two fold. An Meet and Greet for us and an opportunity for those people on the site that are looking into possibly buying to meet some of us, ask about and see the units through and owners eye. I do not believe this was going to be some advertised thing. It is for us.

Yup, it has the potential to be something else. If it were to turn into some sort of selling pitch or circus with the general public invited, I will pack up my toys and go home. But i do not think that this is the case Campers Inn mopves a tremendous amount of Outbacks. If anyone was curious just spend a saturday morning in the show room and count the units as they head out. In my honest opinion they are selling themselves. They hardly need our help.

As I said at this point I am interested. I will get in touch with Tony to make sure that I understood him and he understands me.

I am not going to go down any road that will diminish Outbackers. It's not going to happen, not on my watch.

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hum... I wonder how happy they will be to meet a couple that ended up purchasing an Outback from lakeshore, having it delivered to our door step, and saving 7K under their "bottom line"...Thier salesman talked to me like I was an 8 year old- "You'll never do better than our bottom line- we purchase in bulk!"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all! Just managed to get the house cleaned up from having Eric at Wolfwood for the afternoon









Although we only had a few brief conversations about this with Tony at Camper's Inn, (1) he seemed to be saying that he'd like to show some appreciation for existing Outbacker customers, and (2) he'd certainly like to sell even more ato new and old, alike. He sees a day focused on Outbacks, for Outbacker wanna-bes together with those of us who already own them, as a creative way of doing both. Personally, I don't have a problem with that. There have been several OB.com voices saying they wished more Dealers understood about Customer Service. These guys do! And we should recognize & acknowledge that in a way that matters to them. In fact, I offered to bring Puff down for the party - fitted out for camping - so that prospective Outbackers could see & feel more than a sterile, factory ready shell in the showroom.

CI has been & continues to be a great dealer and takes VERY good care of its customers. We're proof of them going well 'above & beyond'. I, like most of you, also welcome the chance to talk to those who are considering Outbacks and to let them know, first hand...from a user NOT a dealer...what it's like to be an owner. Not to mention the chance to talk up this great Forum. I sure wish we had run into a few flesh & blood Outbackers when we were shopping. It would have cut our search time considerably and, as 100% RV newibes, we wouldn't have felt quite so much like we were alone in a big ocean.

Eric, you already know we're in!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I should maybe clarify- We spoke to Campers Inn of Raynham, not their Kingston branch. They must be nicer to customers in New Hampshire.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I should maybe clarify- We spoke to Campers Inn of Raynham, not their Kingston branch. They must be nicer to customers in New Hampshire.


All 3 CIs are now owned by the same family....but run as very separate entities. The Raynham site wasn't around when we bought Puff and Nashua didn't carry Outbacks (and, in fact, Nashua steared us away from their brands & back to Kingston/Outbacks based on what we were looking for). None of them like hearing about Lakeshore but Kingston did price-deal a bit with us, and has just bargained significantly on another deal (due to a bit of pressure from a few Outbackers and a well-educated buyer:whistling: ). I'll always be willing to pay a little more to have a local dealer, a local PDI, and the kind of assistance & service we've gotten from Kingston. Raynham is relatively new to the CI family...maybe they need to watch their big brother to the North and learn a thing or 2.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

By the original post, I was not sure if they meant the get together was for there customers or Outbackers as a forum or group. The latter is where my comment was directed. If its for customers, that is a good thing . Schaeffers Rv rents a campground for customers only every so often for customer appreciation.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> By the original post, I was not sure if they meant the get together was for there customers or Outbackers as a forum or group. The latter is where my comment was directed. If its for customers, that is a good thing . Schaeffers Rv rents a campground for customers only every so often for customer appreciation.
> 
> John


Hi John,

Discussion was very brief and a bit fragmented but I'd expect a bit of both - prospects and existing owners (not just owners who have bought from them).

Tony said they've been hearing alot about us (and not just from egregg57 and Wolfwood). No doubt that CI/Kingston is becoming increasingly aware of the "Power of Outbackers.com" as a marketting tool. We are, in fact, an exceptional marketing tool for Keystone and each OB dealer in North America!! Lakeshore, Schaeffers, and others have already acknowledged that and OB.com has pretty much welcomed them with open arms (and wallets)....perhaps now we're seeing another, this time in New England.

I don't know what they've been hearing or who from, but OB.com is clearly having an impact. Eric & I have certainly posted good things about CI/Kingston here...maybe there are "local lurkers" who we don't know of who have brought the good word back to CI/Kingston. Maybe those "local lurkers" are reporting that they've read about dealers price-matching Lakeshore & other web pricing. Or maybe that they've read about the overall need for better customer service from dealers in general. Maybe those "local lurkers" easily recognize that CI/Kingston is not one of those horror stories waiting to happen. As locals can easily see that CI/Kingston already stands above all other RV dealers in the area, maybe they're attempting to widen their geographic appeal. Perhaps they've made of bunch of sales due to prospective buyers hearing about CI/Kingston here. Or maybe those prospective buyers come in better educated about TTs, Outbacks, bad dealerships, etc. because of this Site...making the Saleman's job easier. And then, of course, I'm sure there's a degree of thought that current Outback owners are, generally, a very satisfied crew (whether we are current CI/Kingston customers or not) and that, when we're ready to upgrade, we'll look at OBs first. I'm sure CI/Kingston would like to pull in that market as well...keeping those of us who are already there and attracting others who previously bought elsewhere.

I think its pretty cool to know that OB.com REALLY is having this kind of impact in our little corner of the world!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

the tone of this thread mandates, in my book, its merciful death. sorry I brought it up.

thanks for your support Judi.

Eric

On second thought and because the drugs for my back have worn off, If this thread goes down it goes down with me swinging.

I like Tony's idea enough that IF there were something fishy about it I would organize another Rally just for the purpose of inviting everyone on Outbackers who thought they might like to buy an Outback to come see, ask and enjoy.

Perhaps I am guilty of seeing the good in people. I choose to see that firstand let that person re-enforce my opinion or prove me wrong.

I have known Tony long enough to know he is not using me or Outbackers. It would be in his best interest not to as anyone who has access to this site finds out rapidly how well a dealership performs or fails to perform.

Will something like this benefit Campers Inn? Certainly it would. Would it benefit us, sure. I unabashedly promote Outbackers, tout my unit, drop names and stories. We are unique and all others should look on in envy.

I am not looking to get anything from Campers Inn. Nor was anything offered.

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually, I beg to differ. It needed more facts regarding its intent. I say pursue it and see where it leads. It sounds like it will be a good thing. Get more info and pass it along.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually, I beg to differ. It needed more facts regarding its intent. I say pursue it and see where it leads. It sounds like it will be a good thing. Get more info and pass it along.


I agree with John...anytime a dealership is willing to give back to the consumer, I'm willing to listen. I haven't chimed in 'til now, is that I was waiting to see more details. I say, pursue it and see what developes.

Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I should maybe clarify- We spoke to Campers Inn of Raynham, not their Kingston branch. They must be nicer to customers in New Hampshire.


 Yes, I guess they are. Ask Mainecamper, the newest owner of a Campers Inn Outback.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

To answer the original question; Yes, I would be interested in some sort of meet and greet at Campers Inn of Kingston. I bought mine there in February '04. A showroom full of Outbacks, free food, fellow Outbackers, free food, and maybe some sort of discount for owners at the store







sounds like a nice idea. Oh, and don't forget the free food!

And now for a little more clarity. At the Niagara rally, in August '06, the factory reps told me they have been trying for some time to get Campers Inn to carry Outbacks at the Raynham, MA location. They have always had other Keystone lines. At the Boston RV show in February, a salesman from Arlington RV told me that Raynham is now carrying Outbacks. That means a little more competition for him since they are fairly close to each other.

When I bought mine, both NH locations had just completed major expansions- new buildings, more paving, etc. The Raynham location was sort of in the throes of expansion at the time. I haven't been there lately, but it must be done by now. Maybe they were waiting for the dust to settle before expanding the selection?

Anyway, put me on the list for attending.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I wish I could have bought locally- I really do. I'm not an idiot (although DW might chime in here...) because I know that someday I'm gonna need service- or even warranty work. And knowing I bought from lakeshore, I'm sure I'll be put on their "back burner". But to the same token, they should know that they're not the only game in town! When ever the salseman started talking in a condisending tone- I could feel the hair standing up on the back of my neck.
I have bought Ford trucks from a local dealership here on the Cape for the past 20 years. Could I get them cheaper elsewhere? I'm sure of it. But I like the way the guys here treat me, so I will pay a little extra for the "feel good" factor. Besides, they know I can go elsewhere!
Maybe I just got this salesman on a bad day. Maybe he doesn't like cops (not that I think he knew). Who knows. But it did leave a sour taste, and the old saying of...Treat someone nice, they'll tell 10 people. treat someone like %@&*, they'll tell 100- holds true.
I'm all for meeting a tech guy at Danforth. Who knows, maybe we'll buy our new Outback fifth wheel from C/I Kingston. Right after I visit my buddys at Chatham Ford for the new Super Duty that spits fire...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Eric- I just re-read your edited intro. Stace and I would be up for the meet and greet, but we would need a little lead time- I think CI Kingston is about 3 hrs away. And if anyone is there from Raynham, we'll have to go into







mode.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Eric- I just re-read your edited intro. Stace and I would be up for the meet and greet, but we would need a little lead time- I think CI Kingston is about 3 hrs away. And if anyone is there from Raynham, we'll have to go into
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think there would be any need for that. Sales people can invoke the worst and the best in people. Most of any of the poor sales people I believe do not last long. All dealerships are going to run into the savvy hopeful owner that has done thier research. A mark of a good dealership is one that is going to work with you to make you happy. This has been my experience.

They have plenty of people that shop the area ads, think they are getting a good deal and walk away happy. We, because of this site get a taste of what's what price wise coast to coast, know who is doing a good job in regard to service and sales and who is just a snake in the grass looking to make the buck.

Your distinctive experience will be added to the collective! If you do come, some hopeful want to be Outbacker, may find talking to you VERY important. Your experience may very well save somebody thousands of dollars in aggrivation and regret. Judi, Kathy and I had a very very satisfying experience in helping Nicole and Anand (Mainecamper). They new what they wanted and what a good deal was but were unexposed to towing and potential material issues they could have run into buying a camper.

We helped them get hooked up with a good salesman, oversaw the PDI (silently) and interjected when necessary getting a few things corrected, clearedup, gave them a class in backing and towing, christened thier unit, got them lunch and sent them on thier way.

I never had something like that. I would have paid good money to have someone i trusted looking out for me on my first purchase. Well, I suppose that is what we are about as Outbackers. I will do it again, happily, if someone is coming this way and needs the reassurance or help.

I think that CI was very surprised to see Outbackers there to represent Mainecamper. It shows our commitment to "the family"

This function, Meet-and-Greet, Showroom rally, what ever you'd like to call it is primarily to bring current Outback owners in, meet with the Sales Staff, talk to some hopeful owners about all things Outback and have a little time to visit.

So worry not!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Eric- I just re-read your edited intro. Stace and I would be up for the meet and greet, but we would need a little lead time- I think CI Kingston is about 3 hrs away. And if anyone is there from Raynham, we'll have to go into
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin - whenever this comes to pass, you and Stacey are welcome to park your beast at Wolfwood for the night so you don't need to drive up, play, and drive back the same day (we've actually got room for you AND John AND Steve, if they want to play, too. Sure, Eric - you, Tina, Brandon (& Tasha) can come too







) There are also a couple decent CGs close by, so you could make it a camping weekend too.

Showroom Rally at CI/Kingston, followed by overnight (dry-camp) Rally at Wolfwood....I'm likin' the sound of that!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Eric- I just re-read your edited intro. Stace and I would be up for the meet and greet, but we would need a little lead time- I think CI Kingston is about 3 hrs away. And if anyone is there from Raynham, we'll have to go into
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin - whenever this comes to pass, you and Stacey are welcome to park your beast at Wolfwood for the night so you don't need to drive up, play, and drive back the same day (we've actually got room for you AND John AND Steve, if they want to play, too. Sure, Eric - you, Tina, Brandon (& Tasha) can come too







) There are also a couple decent CGs close by, so you could make it a camping weekend too.

Showroom Rally at CI/Kingston, followed by overnight (dry-camp) Rally at Wolfwood....I'm likin' the sound of that!!!
[/quote]

Yeah Baby!!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Eric, I am from the southeast so this thread does not affect me geographically, but if something like this was presented to me by a dealership I would not see anything wrong with it. What I am trying to say is we here on Outbackers.com take every opportunity we get to market the web site. The factory rally scheduled for '08 is a chance for Keystone to market their Outback line. So what is wrong with your dealership wanting to market their Outback line. If Outbackers.com, Keystone or Campers Inn did not try to market themselves they would not have much of a business. If your dealership wants to invite the public in to market their Outbacks, to me that is a win win for your dealership and for Outbackers.com. For every new member who signs on Outbackers, do we ask them what they can do for us. No, we welcome them into our family and ask them how we can help them. I just wanted to throw in my .02 for what it is worth.

Leon


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Eric, I am from the southeast so this thread does not affect me geographically, but if something like this was presented to me by a dealership I would not see anything wrong with it. What I am trying to say is we here on Outbackers.com take every opportunity we get to market the web site. The factory rally scheduled for '08 is a chance for Keystone to market their Outback line. So what is wrong with your dealership wanting to market their Outback line. If Outbackers.com, Keystone or Campers Inn did not try to market themselves they would not have much of a business. If your dealership wants to invite the public in to market their Outbacks, to me that is a win win for your dealership and for Outbackers.com. For every new member who signs on Outbackers, do we ask them what they can do for us. No, we welcome them into our family and ask them how we can help them. I just wanted to throw in my .02 for what it is worth.
> 
> Leon


 Thanks Leon, That mirrors my attitude as well!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Eric, I am from the southeast so this thread does not affect me geographically, but if something like this was presented to me by a dealership I would not see anything wrong with it. What I am trying to say is we here on Outbackers.com take every opportunity we get to market the web site. The factory rally scheduled for '08 is a chance for Keystone to market their Outback line. So what is wrong with your dealership wanting to market their Outback line. If Outbackers.com, Keystone or Campers Inn did not try to market themselves they would not have much of a business. If your dealership wants to invite the public in to market their Outbacks, to me that is a win win for your dealership and for Outbackers.com. For every new member who signs on Outbackers, do we ask them what they can do for us. No, we welcome them into our family and ask them how we can help them. I just wanted to throw in my .02 for what it is worth.
> 
> Leon


Thanks, Leon! I agree 100%. I also think its always good to get the perspective of someone who is not directly impacted! They're usually a bit more objective!


----------

